# Wolf Challenger XL Range



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Just ordered the new Challenger XL 60" 4 burner 36" grill with double convection oven which you can see here. http://www.wolfstoves.com/Wolf/Commercial/challengerXL.html

Cant wait to get it in which will take about 2 weeks. Just about the time I return to the kitchen. Any body familiar with this unit? Man am I excited as its replacing an old single oven unit which is over 20 years old and in pretty bad shape.

Have a great day all, Doug.............


----------



## madtaco (Aug 22, 2010)

Weber make an electric grill. http://www.weber.com/explore/default.aspx?glid=9


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MadTaco* 


> Weber make an electric grill. http://www.weber.com/explore/default.aspx?glid=9


And Old McDonald has a farm. How is the Weber connected with the subject of the thread?

BDL


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

boar_d_laze said:


> Originally Posted by *MadTaco*
> 
> And Old McDonald has a farm. How is the Weber connected with the subject of the thread?
> 
> BDL


E I E I OOOOO.Yeah ditto on that one dude.

OK got the Wolf and has been in use for one week now and I must say I love it. Had a couple of bugs to work out but otherwise its great. My only wish now after purchasing this stove are I wish I would have gotten just 1oven in convection mode and the other in standard. The reason being that if the electric goes down I will still have one oven I can use as long as the gas is still flowing.

The other complaint I have is just the most average design flaw in the grease trap on the grill. It is a very wide and perhaps a 1/2 inch deep container which was almost full after cooking 50 burgers made from 80/20 ! I can see this as a real issue for those who do volume as its going to run over if not kept up. Baking calibration is great and the side shields between stove and four burner make for ease in cleaning.

Yeah I am happy! but I still do love a good Webber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

